# 2 Fragen; Xampp sicher machen und eine Abfrage beschleunigen!



## Katzehuhn (25. Mai 2005)

Ersten würd ich gerne wissen wie ich das anstelle das wenn jemand auf meine IP zugreift er im Xampp keine Rechte hat^^ gestern hat mir ein Freund ne Datenbank gelöscht und fand das anscheinend ziemlich lustig.
  Zweitens hab ich hier eine Abfrage:

```
$kordn = "SELECT X,Y,idfeld,koordx,koordy FROM $nxmap LEFT JOIN user on user.idfeld = $nxmap.mid WHERE mid = $rechts";
  	$queryn = mysql_query($kordn);
  	$zahln = mysql_num_rows($queryn);
  	while($row = mysql_fetch_object($queryn)) {
  		$xachse = $row->X;
  		$yachse = $row->Y;
  		$usx = $row->koordx;
  		$usy = $row->koordy;
  		$usid = $row->idfeld;
  	}
```
 
 hat jemand ne idea wie ich die optimieren kann? Mein Script is eigentlich ganz schnell nur die Abfrage scheint es einwenig lahm zu legen.
  danke
 edit: aja is es möglich in Mysql beschränkungen einer Tabelle einzugeben? Also ich hab zum Beispiel 2 Tabellen in einer steht 400 in der anderen 20,,gibts ne Möglichkeit das diese 2 Tabellen soweit verknüpft sind das die 20 den Betrag der in der ersten Tabelle steht nicht überschreitet? nochmals danke!


----------



## Ultraflip (25. Mai 2005)

zu 1:

Das geht ganz einfach ... das Zauberwort heißt .htaccess! Wenn Du dass Programm an sich schützen willst, musst Du einfach eine .htaccess Datei im /htdocs Verzeichnis anlegen ... die Access Dateien kannste kostenlos bei diversen Seiten erstellen lassen oder einfach danach googlen ... sind eh nicht mehr als 3-4 Zeilen Text ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

